# THANKS A LOT BUDDIES



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I have just visited the area on my home page where after checking the folks who I have made buddies it offers you a look at everyone who had made me their buddies it's been months maybe years since I look in that area and even though I get frequent notices of folks making me there buddie I had no idea what the total number was.
It is *a whopping 445 members*, I was totally shocked. I *thank you* all for honoring me in such a way that you feel I might have something of value to say that you would make me your buddie.


----------



## cwdance1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Your very welcome. And yes I look forward to seeing your posts. Wisdom is hard to find these days.


----------



## MichaelAgate (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks Jim for your help with the Accoridan template idea. Will be using that first thing tomorrow. Congrats on the massive following! You mean something to someone, actually, a whole lot of someones


----------



## mikethetermite (Jun 16, 2009)

I too look forward to seeing your posts. You have been a teacher to us all.


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

I'm just happy to have the privilege.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

well gee Jim, it really wasn't so much what you might say, but i thought you might send me some cookies for being your buddy…lol…..i was weed trimming today and came upon a yellow jacket nest, i got hit three times, boy those things sting, there was a whole swarm, luckily i got out of there fast, they met with a fiery doom tonight…lol…....well that is what happened to one of your buddy's today…nothing but fun…lol…im glad your my buddy Jim, we've become good friends here…and i treasure that…thanks for being who you are…grizz


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

You can never have enough buddies : )


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

u ma BUD !


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

Buddies! 
It's Always nice to have a bunch of buddies! But you already knew that!

Your welcome buddy!


----------



## schloemoe (May 10, 2010)

I rely very heavily on you're opinions and suggestions they are always spot on . I hope you get another 445 in the up comming days…............. Youre friend and buddy Rick


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

Ah shucks Jim, you're an asset to the forum and I'm sure helped many a woodworker. You do beautiful work too.


----------



## Iggles88 (Dec 8, 2011)

Jim anytime I post a question I wait to see your answer. I'm not exactly sure your credentials but from what I've seen around this site you give great advice and seem to genuinely care about people and also the craft. Thanks a lot, Drew


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

You all are real buddies thanks so much.


----------



## grandpaj (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for being there for us


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your wisdom with your buddies


----------



## JR_Dog (Jan 18, 2012)

I attribute 2% of the 3% I've learned thus far about this wonderful world of woodworking to your information within this great site. So I thank you! I only have the remaining 97 to go which I'm very much looking forward to. Thanks Buddie!


----------



## studie (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks to you Jim for being here for us! I enjoy the input you share, the knowledge, the encouragement, the support, the humor and just plain old fashion friendship you bring to me and this brotherhood. Thanks Jim!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Jim, I am honored to be your buddy. Lumberjocks wouldn't be Lumberjocks for me without you.


----------



## Marcalo (Oct 13, 2010)

No problem buddy! I personally feel as a woodworker I'm misunderstood. People don't seem to get why I'll buy the tools and the clamps and the machinery and build up my shop the way I do. A woodworking community does. So thanks to you. If I remember right you were my first contact on the site. So thanks again Jim.
Mark


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey mister Lumberjock, so what about a barbecue at your place wit all your 445 buddies. 
What date should I put on my calendar?


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Another idea you might like better; each one of your 455 buddies send you $10.00.


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

It is always nice to be appreciated. We thank you for your woodworking wisdom.
-Don


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

You're welcome.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Jim friends are a choice that you make in life

You welcomed me as a neighbour when LJ's

seemed a place full of strangers.

I do believe though that strangers are friends that

you have not met. 

Thanks Jim

Jamie

P.s
BBQ sounds great LoL


----------



## clubzot10 (Apr 2, 2011)

no problem


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Where do you see 445 buddies I see you 62 under your avatar.
If you take me you will have 63.

View a1Jim's:

home

workshop

projects (38)

blog (39)

reviews (8)

forum topics (93)

buddies (62)

favorites (667)

activity log


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

The 62 are *a1Jim's* buddies! Not people that have *a1Jim's* as a buddy!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks again friends

Thanks for your helping folks understand the numbers Woodshaver

For anyone confused how to check people who have made you their buddies go to your home page look at the buddies you have selected find the"view all" on top of the buddies ,after you do that you will see " See the LumberJocks who count you as a Woodworking Buddy" click on that and that will show the people who have made you their buddies.
You can also check others if you wish.
http://lumberjocks.com/a1Jim/reverse_buddies


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

Your welcome Jim! I guess at first though a person might go off in the wrong dierction with this one!
I almost did it too!!!! LOL!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I appreciate all your expertise, advice, and knowledge of these woodworking hobbies. I only wished I would have absorbed all information when I was younger, cuz, it's harder to retain nowadays. Thnx Jim


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

"I am not going to block you Jim I don't block no one here blocking is kids play."

Ha ha. Above is a quote from GMcrybaby on his whine thread right before he blocked me.
You have to laugh.


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

I have 3 people who view me as their buddy, so there ya go lol


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Well deserved if you ask me have much fun in the old shop tonightLOL Alistair


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

It's an honor, Jim.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

Make that 446 !!!!


----------



## Stormy (May 20, 2012)

I'm still brand new with only 29 days membership, but I have seen a lot of experience and wisdom in the posts and responses you are willing to share. Thank you and I am now adding you as my 1st buddy,if you don't mind.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

The way I see it, somebody with that many routers can't be all bad. ;-D


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

After all, I never heard of a Great Texas Router Massacre…

BTW…how many chainsaws do you have?

;-D


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

All I can say is that it sure is nice to be a buddy to A#1 Jim..Great name too…..................Jim


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

445. Wow ! What's next Jim ? Facebook ??


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*THANKS! JIM!

My good old stalwart BUDDY!

I don't know how you find the time for all of the comments you make.

You must be great at multitasking.

I haven't been too active lately, I guess I've slowed up a bit!*


----------

